# Solved: No Internet Access, IPv4 & IPv6 Issues, Only works in Safemode



## mtcolumbo (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a Toshiba Satellite A664 that has been operating for about a year without issues; It was purchased last year.

A few days ago around 11:30pm I was online filling out employment applications, and boom, everything halted and I was disconnected from the internet. In my apartment I have two other computers that work fine and are connected without any problems. I went throught the whole shutdown, restart and reset of the cable modem and router. I've ran my norton virus scan and spybot which only found cookies.

When I boot in normal mode I have conectivity but no internet access; when I boot in safemode I do not have any issues (I'm posting this in safemode) so can someone help?

IPconfig/all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\windows\system32>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MTC-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nyc.rr.com
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-CD-4C-91
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nyc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-CD-4C-90
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ac4f:eb85:fce6:7876%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 24, 2011 11:14:55 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 25, 2011 11:15:00 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890004
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-A5-C1-E1-88-AE-1D-48-06-FC
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nyc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-48-06-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d85d:fed:ccbf:7ab3%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 24, 2011 11:14:28 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 25, 2011 11:14:29 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 243838493
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-A5-C1-E1-88-AE-1D-48-06-FC
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{3816554B-A757-4FD2-850D-20840DB3DFB2}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{BB3D5BEF-281D-492F-BC4D-318888F7BAD5}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\windows\system32>


----------



## mtcolumbo (Aug 24, 2011)

the ipconfig/all is from the safemode boot


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

In normal mode,may we see:

Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

NOTE: For the items below surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 8.8.8.8

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. (For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

Have you tried a system restore prior to the failure ?


----------



## mtcolumbo (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me... I've tried system restore a few times; it work the first time but still no internet access, then when I tried 2 other times the computer crashed (Blue Screen) so I stopped preforming that function.

Here are the results of "Normal Mode" ipconfig/all

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\windows\system32>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MTC-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nyc.rr.com
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-CD-4C-91
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-CD-4C-91
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nyc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-CD-4C-90
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ac4f:eb85:fce6:7876%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 24, 2011 12:33:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 25, 2011 11:15:00 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890004
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-A5-C1-E1-88-AE-1D-48-06-FC
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nyc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-48-06-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d85d:fed:ccbf:7ab3%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 24, 2011 12:34:26 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 25, 2011 11:14:28 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 243838493
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-A5-C1-E1-88-AE-1D-48-06-FC
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{948B779D-03CB-4404-8B82-F42D8EB9619F}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{BB3D5BEF-281D-492F-BC4D-318888F7BAD5}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\windows\system32>ping 192.168.1.101
Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\windows\system32>ping 192.168.1.1
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\windows\system32>ping 209.18.47.61
Pinging 209.18.47.61 with 32 bytes of data:
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
Ping statistics for 209.18.47.61:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\windows\system32>ping 209.18.47.62
Pinging 209.18.47.62 with 32 bytes of data:
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
Ping statistics for 209.18.47.62:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\windows\system32>ping 8.8.8.8
Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\windows\system32>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\windows\system32>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Puzzling.
Try this.Generally,but not always,a failure to ping is a firewall issue
Disable all firewalls,including your antivirus suite.
See if that helps on the pings.


----------



## mtcolumbo (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok I turned off my Norton Security Suite Firewall... and I connected right away. But this doesn't make sence, I've operated this machine with the Norton Firewall for a year without any problems... Here are the pings...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\MTColumbo>ping 192.168.1.101
Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Users\MTColumbo>ping 192.168.1.1
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=111
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=111
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=111
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Users\MTColumbo>ping 209.18.47.61
Pinging 209.18.47.61 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=106
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=106
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=106
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=106
Ping statistics for 209.18.47.61:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 40ms, Maximum = 44ms, Average = 41ms
C:\Users\MTColumbo>ping 8.8.8.8
Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=52
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=52
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=52
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 18ms, Maximum = 21ms, Average = 19ms
C:\Users\MTColumbo>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [72.30.2.43] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 72.30.2.43:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 87ms, Maximum = 88ms, Average = 87ms
C:\Users\MTColumbo>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Yep.A lot of things sometimes do not make sense with Norton.
Since I do not have Norton,I can only suggest two things.
If you have a user's guide,take a look at the firewall settings and perhaps reset to default.
Or
Hopefully you have an install disc or a downloaded install package.
I would use the Norton removal tool from this link to uninstall it.
http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN&ln=en_US

Then if you want to re-install,go for it.
And FYI,the reason it probably worked in safe mode,is that the Norton function was not enabled in safe mode.


----------



## mtcolumbo (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok - I went ahead and reset the firewall to the default option, and it's up and working great. Thank you so much for your help! Greatly appreciated!

Michael


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Glad I could help.Thanks for the feedback


----------

